
Show HN: How to share Slack channels across multiple teams - donmatito
https://medium.com/@MVaragnat/how-to-share-slack-channels-between-multiple-teams-b999756fc9aa#.ip351vjxd
======
donmatito
Maker here, happy to answer any question. Smooz.io is used daily by hundreds
of teams to collaborate without email. The new feature allows up to 6 teams in
the same shared channel, for even more chat fun :-)

